# Chai



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I love chai, and I have several recipes but I'm always looking for more. The local coffee place that makes the best chai uses a mix and the final product is creamy but low in fat. The recipes I have, that are just as creamy, require sweetended condensed milk which makes it rather high in fat. I have tried the low fat/ fat free versions of cond. milk at the stores but they add a strange too sweet taste to it. Any ideas?
Thanks in advance,
Svadhisthana


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Make your base really strong. Sweeten as you like and then use evaporated milk. I know it's not low in fat but it's delicious. It's the way a someone from Bangladesh had made it for me once.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Svadhisthana,

Just for you.

*Masala Chai*
_(Spiced Tea)_
(serves 2)

1 pint water
A 1 inch stick of cinnamon
8 cardamom pods
8 whole cloves
6 fl. oz milk
6 teaspoons sugar (or to taste)
3 teaspoons any unperfumed, loose black tea

Put the water in a saucepan. Add the cinnamon, cardammon, and cloves and bring to a boil. Cover, turn heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the milk and sugar and bring to a simmer again. Throw in the tea leaves, cover, and turn off the heat. After 2 minutes, strain the tea into two cups and serve immediately.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have seen evaporated skim milk in the store. Can you find it where you live? It was either Carnation or Pet brand. Try this link: http://www.odie.org/chai/recipes.html for chai recipes. I typed 'chai recipes' in Google.com, and got lots of listings.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you guys!

Svadhisthana


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Click here for tons of homemade Chai Recipes.


----------

